# When should I get worried?



## thomasjg23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Still not awake :huh:


----------



## reptastic (Apr 18, 2011)

He'll be up soon, do you see any signs of movement t all Some will sleep to may


----------



## teguboy77 (Apr 18, 2011)

My reds are not fully up out of hibernation,but are coming out more and more i wouldn't worry.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cool as long as you guys are saying it is still normal than I'm fine with it.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 19, 2011)

My Tegus first winter he hibernated 100% from October to late April... at which time I moved his enclosure outside and he began waking up to bask in warm morning sun but still slept the vast majority fo the day until mid to late May...


----------



## thomasjg23 (Apr 21, 2011)

I wish I could do that but good ole western pa sucks late April.


----------



## teguboy77 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah here in nj is the same way lol.


----------



## Maro1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Have you looked at him ?


----------

